# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Lebakbulus FF Kohaku Keeping Contest 86

## Lebakbulus FF

* Lebakbulus FF Kohaku Keeping Contest 86

**TUJUAN KEGIATAN*



Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik  baiknya.Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi lokal. 

*
BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara   Koi selama periode 7 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan   Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan   ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *7 bulan*, sejak Agustus 2015 - Maret 2016


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara  menyediakan 50  ekor koi kelahiran : 20 Maret 2015 ex *Lebakbulus Fish Farm*
25 ekor *Jumbo Tosai* dan 25 ekor* Tosai*.


*Foto Indukan :*

*Betina*

Kohaku : F1 Wakashoryu 
size: 85 cm
DOB : Desember 2009





*Jantan*

Kohaku : ex Takachio koi Farm 
size  : 63 cm
umur : Yonsai







*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*
*HARGA
*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor  ditetapkan secara Lelang d**e**n**gan* *s**tart awal, sbb :


- Jumbo Tosai : Rp. 800.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.

**- Tosai : Rp. 600.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.*

*Aturan Lelang :*

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 17 Agustus 2015 Pukul 24.00 WSK ( Waktu Server KOI's )  dan *berakhir hari Selasa 25 Agustus 2015 pukul 20.00* waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang   untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:10 , dan berlaku untuk   seterusnya..
- contoh : 20.00-20.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.11-20.20
20.21-20.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.31-20.40 dst.
*hanya di batasi maksimal sampai pukul 22.00 WSK , lebih dari pukul 22.01 - dst lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )* 

*2.* Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

*3.* *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 29 Agustus** 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi d**a**r**i** participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

*4*. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Bintaro Sektor 7.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung pada tanggal *29 Agustus 2015 pukul 10.00 - 15.00 WIB.*
setelah tanggal tersebut pengambilan ikan atau  pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Cahya Abudin ( Yaya ) dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

*Yaya : 0812 8643 9503


JURI*
Lebakbulus FF
KOI's

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN
*
*Ikan wajib di bawa* ke tempat penjurian  yang tanggal dan tempat    akan di tentukan kemudian untuk penjurian pada saat akhir acara ( bulan   Maret 2016 ).

*Tahap pertama:*
*Juri akan menentukan juara 1 , 2 dan 3 dari 25 ekor dari batch Jumbo Tosai dan juara 1 , 2 dan 3 dari batch Tosai ( best 3).*

Juri akan menentukan juara 1 dari batch Jumbo Tosai dan juara 1 dari batch tosai untuk menjadi  *Grand Champion * 

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).

*HADIAH*
*Juara akan mendapatkan :*

Grand Champion : 5 % dari omset Jumbo tosai dan Tosai + Piala

*juara dari masing masing batch :*

Juara 1 : 5 % dari total Omset + Piala
Juara 2 : 3 % dari total Omset
Juara 3 : 2 % dari total Omset

*Donasi*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan  sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya



*Video Jumbo Tosai* :

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re2BdoBoEJQ*




*Foto Ikan Jumbo Tosai  :*

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  





*Video  Tosai* :
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-mvrrnUuD4*




*Foto Ikan Tosai :*

----------


## LDJ

#43 1juta om Agung..

----------


## david_pupu

Wes mulaiii

----------


## beearacer

#47 600rb om agung

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 14 Rp 1 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 35 Rp 800.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 44 Rp 1 juta

----------


## Zone

> #43 1juta om Agung..


Cepet bener.... 
1.1jt kalo gitu

----------


## asnanto

No.29....800.000

----------


## Zone

No. 47. 700rb

----------


## Erwin erg

no 22 = 1,2jt

----------


## david_pupu

> bantu Om David Rekap 
> 
> 
> No
> Nominal
> Bidder
> 
> 1
> 800.000
> ...



siap tempurrrrr

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
800.000
wen

2
800.000


3
800.000


4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000


7
800.000


8
800.000
greggy

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000


12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
1.800.000
H3ln1k

14
3.000.000
*slametkurniawan*

15
800.000
dika_plg

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.200.000
darren febriano

19
800.000


20
1.600.000
enos

21
800.000
ldj

22
1.200.000
Erwin erg

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
800.000
9KOI

25
800.000


26
1.200.000
Dedigouw

27
600.000


28
800.000
pieth

29
700.000
pieth

30
600.000


31
600.000


32
600.000
Elecson

33
1.400.000
Dedigouw

34
600.000


35
1.000.000
slametkurniawan

36
600.000
gyanbura

37
700.000
Glenardo

38
600.000
absolion

39
600.000


40
700.000
jimmy 007

41
1.300.000
darren febriano

42
600.000
demmy

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
600.000


46
600.000


47
800.000
hero

48
1.000.000
slametkurniawan

49
600.000
Junneuy

50
600.000









*Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih
*

*Aturan Lelang :

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 17 Agustus 2015 Pukul 24.00 WSK ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir hari Selasa 25 Agustus 2015 pukul 20.00waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..
- contoh : 20.00-20.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.11-20.20
20.21-20.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.31-20.40 dst.
hanya di batasi maksimal sampai pukul 22.00 WSK , lebih dari pukul 22.01 - dst lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )*

----------


## asnanto

> hmmmm.... bingung


Jangan bingung-bingung om......sikaaaattttt......

----------


## GRiffiN

Vid.. mohon bid dgn no ikan dan nominal. Kalau +100 berlaku gak? Supaya gk salah pengertian

----------


## david_pupu

iya om + 100 rb tidak berlaku 

sudah ada keterangannya harus nominal



*Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih
*

----------


## GRiffiN

> *Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih
> *


Ok sip bro..

----------


## asnanto

> Ok sip bro..


weeiiissss......dah mulai siap2, gas poll bro

----------


## Zone

No 21 : 1juta

----------


## frostbitez

nomer 24 900rb

----------


## Glenardo

No 39 600rb

----------


## PrinZe

No 14 bagus ga om DL?

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap hingga post 302


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
800.000
wen

2
800.000


3
800.000


4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000
Zone

7
800.000
david pupu

8
800.000
greggy

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000


12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
4000.000
slametkurniawan

15
800.000
dika_plg

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.0.000
darren febriano

19
800.000


20
1.600.000
enos

21
1.400.000
h3ln1k

22
1.200.000
Erwin erg

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
1000.000
Aaron Oei

25
800.000


26
1.700.000
dedigouw

27
600.000


28
900.000
9KOI

29
900.000
h3ln1k

30
1.000.000
slametkurniawan

31
600.000


32
600.000
Elecson

33
1.600.000
dedigouw

34
600.000
PrinZe

35
1.000.000
slametkurniawan

36
600.000
gyanbura

37
700.000
Glenardo

38
700.000
PrinZe

39
600.000
Glenardo

40
1.700.000
mikaelsebastian

41
1.400.000
hero

42
600.000
demmy

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
600.000
Dony Lesmana

46
600.000


47
900.000
Zone

48
1.100.000
PrinZe

49
700.000
mikaelsebastian

50
600.000









*Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih

ending 21.00 bila tidak ada bid 20.50-21.00 

*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 33   1,7 jt

----------


## LDJ

test jam 
#47 1jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oh om DL gitu ya ?

----------


## Zone

No 26 : 1.8juta

----------


## h3ln1k

> Tuker pakan aja apa nih ? Hahaha


Wkwkwk pas dapet 1 sak ni 😀

----------


## Zone

No 32. : 800rb

----------


## GRiffiN

Vid.. nomor 18 typo harga bid nya.

----------


## SunGoKoi

Tak bawain 10 om.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

rekapppppppp....

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap hingga post 402


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
800.000
wen

2
800.000


3
900.000
Dony Lesmana

4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000
Zone

7
800.000
david pupu

8
800.000
greggy

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000


12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
4000.000
slametkurniawan

15
900.000
asnanto

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.400.000
darren febriano

19
800.000


20
1.700.000
9KOI

21
1.400.000
h3ln1k

22
1.300.000
bryanbrittaney

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
1000.000
Aaron Oei

25
800.000


26
2.100.000
dedigouw

27
600.000
BKN

28
1.000.000
h3ln1k

29
1.000.000
Smoker

30
1.200.000
kombucha

31
600.000
andrywid

32
1.500.000
elecson

33
1.800.000
dedigouw

34
600.000
PrinZe

35
1.300.000
zone

36
600.000
gyanbura

37
900.000
Zone

38
800.000
dika_plg

39
600.000
Glenardo

40
1.800.000
Zone

41
1.600.000
slametkurniawan

42
1.400.000
2onny

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
700.000
zone

46
600.000


47
1.000.000
LDJ

48
1.200.000
slametkurniawan

49
700.000
mikaelsebastian

50
600.000









*Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih

**ending 22.00 semua bid melewati 22.01 dianggap tidak valid 

*

----------


## hasan hadi

35 .1,4
29. 1,1 
20.  1.8

----------


## GRiffiN

> Om david mau di bantuin rekap ��


Untung ada bro david

----------


## david_pupu

mengheningkan cipta dimulai  :Lalala:

----------


## kombucha

beeetapa hatikuu takan sedihhh....telah mahal, incaranku

----------


## hasan hadi

Halo juga om siap siap ngisi kolam ya hahahhaha

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
800.000
wen

2
800.000


3
900.000
Dony Lesmana

4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000
Zone

7
800.000
david pupu

8
800.000
greggy

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000


12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
4000.000
slametkurniawan

15
900.000
asnanto

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.400.000
darren febriano

19
800.000


20
1.800.000
hasan hadi

21
1.400.000
h3ln1k

22
1.300.000
bryanbrittaney

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
1000.000
Aaron Oei

25
800.000


26
2.100.000
dedigouw

27
600.000
BKN

28
1.000.000
h3ln1k

29
1.100.000
hasan hadi

30
1.200.000
kombucha

31
600.000
andrywid

32
1.500.000
elecson

33
1.800.000
dedigouw

34
600.000
PrinZe

35
1.400.000
hasan hadi

36
600.000
gyanbura

37
900.000
Zone

38
800.000
dika_plg

39
600.000
Glenardo

40
1.800.000
Zone

41
1.600.000
slametkurniawan

42
1.400.000
2onny

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
700.000
zone

46
600.000


47
1.000.000
LDJ

48
1.200.000
slametkurniawan

49
700.000
mikaelsebastian

50
600.000









*Mohon Bid dgn nomor ikan dan nominal lgs , trima kasih

**ending 22.00 semua bid melewati 22.01 dianggap tidak valid 

*

----------


## hasan hadi

Brooo fung  jadi tutup kolamnya hahahhaha

----------


## Rhinopitecus roxellana

Wah saya dapat bidnya
Seru sekali, tangan sampai gematar saat tekan tombol

----------


## Dony Lesmana

saya nambah no 46.... hahahahaha

----------


## GRiffiN

> disaat DL ikut, kc itu 1/2 bergengsi...
> saat DL menang kc nya, maka kc itu bergengsi 
> wkwkwk


Hahahaha.. saatnya DL beraksi.

Once again.. thanks bro david.. super star kc kali ini

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[



Jadi KC yg baik dan bergengsi itu syaratnya apa ?


QUOTE=Tiny;453390]disaat DL ikut, kc itu 1/2 bergengsi...
saat DL menang kc nya, maka kc itu bergengsi 
wkwkwk[/QUOTE]

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;453397]Rekap Finall  Bid terakhir Valid no 459


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
1000.000
Dony Lesmana

2
800.000


3
900.000
Dony Lesmana

4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000
Zone

7
800.000
david pupu

8
900.000
O3D

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000
Dony Lesmana

12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
4000.000
slametkurniawan

15
900.000
asnanto

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.600.000
SunGoKoi

19
800.000


20
2.000.000
hasan hadi

21
1.800.000
kombucha

22
1.700.000
Ady

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
1500.000
Rhinopitecus roxellana

25
800.000


26
2.100.000
dedigouw

27
600.000
BKN

28
1.200.000
Ady

29
1.500.000
SunGoKoi

30
1.300.000
Smoker

31
600.000
andrywid

32
1.500.000
elecson

33
1.800.000
dedigouw

34
800.000
Dony Lesmana

35
1.400.000
hasan hadi

36
700.000
LDJ

37
900.000
Zone

38
900.000
absolion

39
600.000
Glenardo

40
2.100.000
david_pupu

41
2.100.000
hero

42
1.400.000
2onny

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
1 200.000
Ady

46
600.000
Dony Lesmana

47
1.100.000
Smoker

48
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana

49
700.000
mikaelsebastian

50
600.000








total lelangan sementara 55.200.000 

juara 1 




ikan yg blm ke bid masih avaliable dgn harga open bidd, dan tetap ikut KC ini. 

silahkan bagi yg berminat



*SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG LELANG,*  


* Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
*
*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di Bintaro Sektor 7.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung pada tanggal 29 Agustus 2015 pukul 10.00 - 15.00 WIB.
setelah tanggal tersebut pengambilan ikan atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Cahya Abudin ( Yaya ) dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Yaya : 0812 8643 9503*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> saya nambah no 46.... hahahahaha



Boleh om... 11 juta yah...
Untuk Om DL pasti harga teristimewa

----------


## pieth

> Rekap Finall  Bid terakhir Valid no 459
> 
> 
> No
> Nominal
> Bidder
> 
> 1
> 1000.000
> ...


Nomor 50 saya open bid 600.000 yah

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 46 Rp 1 juta....

----------


## david_pupu

> No 46 Rp 1 juta....


nah loh ngk lelang lagi om wkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;453402][QUOTE=david_pupu;453397]Rekap Finall  Bid terakhir Valid no 459


No
Nominal
Bidder

1
1000.000
Dony Lesmana

2
800.000


3
900.000
Dony Lesmana

4
1.000.000
erwin erg

5
800.000


6
800.000
Zone

7
800.000
david pupu

8
900.000
O3D

9
800.000


10
800.000


11
800.000
Dony Lesmana

12
1.000.000
erwin erg

13
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
4000.000
slametkurniawan

15
900.000
asnanto

16
800.000


17
800.000


18
1.600.000
SunGoKoi

19
800.000


20
2.000.000
hasan hadi

21
1.800.000
kombucha

22
1.700.000
Ady

23
800.000
sejrc23

24
1500.000
Rhinopitecus roxellana

25
800.000


26
2.100.000
dedigouw

27
600.000
BKN

28
1.200.000
Ady

29
1.500.000
SunGoKoi

30
1.300.000
Smoker

31
600.000
andrywid

32
1.500.000
elecson

33
1.800.000
dedigouw

34
800.000
Dony Lesmana

35
1.400.000
hasan hadi

36
700.000
LDJ

37
900.000
Zone

38
900.000
absolion

39
600.000
Glenardo

40
2.100.000
david_pupu

41
2.100.000
hero

42
1.400.000
2onny

43
3.000.000
bayuadhi737

44
1.200.000
Elecson

45
1 200.000
Ady

46
600.000
Dony Lesmana

47
1.100.000
Smoker

48
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana

49
700.000
mikaelsebastian

50
600.000
pieth







total lelangan sementara 55.800.000 

juara 1 




ikan yg blm ke bid masih avaliable dgn harga open bidd, dan tetap ikut KC ini. 

silahkan bagi yg berminat



*SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG LELANG,*  


* Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
*
*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di Bintaro Sektor 7.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung pada tanggal 29 Agustus 2015 pukul 10.00 - 15.00 WIB.
setelah tanggal tersebut pengambilan ikan atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Cahya Abudin ( Yaya ) dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Yaya : 0812 8643 9503

*

----------


## Admin Forum



----------


## Admin Forum

DAFTAR JUARA KC LEBAK BULUS FISH FARM

*JUMBO TOSAI*

GRAND CHAMPION, IKAN NO.43 (Bayuadhi737)


JUARA 1, IKAN NO.11 (Dony Lesmana)


JUARA 2, IKAN NO.18 (SunGokoi) & JUARA 3, IKAN NO.15 (Asnanto)


*TOSAI*

JUARA 1, IKAN NO.28 (Ady)


JUARA 2, IKAN NO.34 (Dony Lesmana)


JUARA 3, IKAN NO.35 (Hasan Hadi)

----------


## Admin Forum

*PENYERAHAN PIALA KC LEBAK BULUS FISH FARM
*
PENYERAHAN PIALA GRAND CHAMPION


PENYERAHAN PIALA JUARA 1 JUMBO TOSAI


PENYERAHAN PIALA JUARA 1 TOSAI


TIM JURI & PARA PEMENANG KC LEBAK BULUS FISH FARM

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang mejeng walau kalah....

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

Om Om dan teman temans.....

kalau masih  keep ikan ikan ini....boleh dong di upload foto terakhir dan ukuran nya......
#penasaran

----------


## LDJ

maaf om Agung, kohaku punya saya sudah pindah kolam 

 :Tape:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om Om dan teman temans.....
> 
> kalau masih  keep ikan ikan ini....boleh dong di upload foto terakhir dan ukuran nya......
> #penasaran


wah ... ikan saya sudah pindah ke tempat Om Dony.... semoga bisa di update ...  :Amen:

----------

